# stilted conversations



## Lucky19

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà la phrase qui me chagrine : "_Back in my flat we'd already had *stilted *conversations about his school and his teachers._"

Le contexte est un père renouant le contact avec son fils qu'il n'a que très peu vu.

Ma proposition : abordé ? commencé ? entamé ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SydneyBox

To me your propositions don't seem to capture the meaning "stiffly or artificially formal" but my french is not good enough to offer anything.


----------



## Lucky19

ok, that's an adjective and not a verb.

coincée ? laconique ? Cela indique plutôt le caractère froid ou bref de la conversation ? Lequel des deux ?


----------



## SydneyBox

laconique doesn't seem to capture the artificiality of the conversation. Or the effort they are both putting in. I'm not sure about coincée either


----------



## Suehil

The dictionary gives 'guindé'.


----------



## Hellowdy

> Back in my flat we'd already had stilted conversations about his school and his teachers



"De retour dans mon appartement, nous avions déjà abordé les sujets traditionnels de l'école et de ses professeurs"
"De retour dans mon appartement, nous avions déjà discuté artificiellement de l'école et de ses professeurs"
"De retour dans mon appartement, les sujets classiques de l'école et de ses professeurs étaient déjà épuisés"
"De retour dans mon appartement, nous avions déjà passé le cap des traditionnelles conversations sur l'école et ses professeurs"

Je pense que les adjectifs sont toujours plus durs à traduire >.<


----------



## Lucky19

Suehil said:


> The dictionary gives 'guindé'.



Il y a un côté snob, affecté dans "guindé"... Je ne pense pas que ça s'applique ici.


----------



## Lucky19

nous avons eu un semblant de conversation ? Ca serait bon ?


----------



## moustic

Ici c'est plutôt le sens "gêné / embarrassé".  Il y a un manque d'aisance. On s'efforce de trouver des sujets de conversation.


----------



## Itisi

moustic said:


> Ici c'est plutôt le sens "gêné / embarrassé".  Il y a un manque d'aisance. On s'efforce de trouver des sujets de conversation.


  Oui, mais je trouve qu' 'emprunté' conviendrait encore mieux...


----------



## Nicomon

_Stilted_ est souvent traduit par _emprunté, guindé, affecté, manquant de naturel...

_Par contre dans le contexte précis de ce fil, j'aime les suggestions de Hellowdy. 

À part _classiques/traditionnelles/artificielles_ il y aurait peut-être : _conversations banales? toutes faites? convenues?_


----------



## Itisi

Par contre dans le contexte précis de ce fil, j'aime les suggestions de Hellowdy. 





> Mais je crois qu'il y a un contresens : Je doute que 'Back in my flat' veuille dire 'de retour dans mon appartement'.  C'est quand nous étions dans mon appartement'.  Ce qui fait que 'emprunté', 'guidé', tout simplement, va mieux, à mon avis.


----------



## Lucky19

"Back in my appartment" ne veut-il pas aussi dire "quand nous étions dans mon appartement" ?

Le contexte étant également celui d'un père avec son fils.... "guindé" ou "emprunté" serait plutôt utilisé dans un autre contexte...


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis..._ back in my apartment_ devrait faire l'objet d'un autre fil, mais je pense comme Itisi. 
En fait, j'aurais dû préciser que ce sont les adjectifs qu'Hellowdy a suggérés que j'aime bien. 

Je continue de penser que _traditionnelles/classiques/banales/artificielles/convenues... _conviennent.
Je ne trouve pas_ guindé _ou _emprunté _le fait de parler de l'école et des professeurs. C'est juste pas très personnel pour une conversation père/fils.

Enfin, moi c'est comme ça que j'ai compris la phrase.
*
Edit : *Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais j'ai trouvé le contexte.


----------



## Lucky19

Exact ! lol Je suis en train de lire ce livre. Par ailleurs, je partage ton opinion.

Edit : ...les conversations d'usage... ?


----------



## moustic

Je pense qu'il n'y a que l'adjectif "artificielles" qui donne un peu le sens de "stilted". 
Les sujets de conversation sont certes classiques, mais la situation est loin d'être banale.


----------



## Itisi

D'après le phrase, je me disais que le fils devait ne pas avoir des rapports très proches avec son père et que quand ils se retrouvaient ils ne savaient pas quoi se dire.  Mais bon, je n'ai pas lu le livre...


----------



## Nicomon

moustic said:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a que l'adjectif "artificielles" qui donne un peu le sens de "stilted".
> Les sujets de conversation sont certes classiques, mais la situation est loin d'être banale.


 Mon erreur, alors. 
Comme on voit souvent dans une même phrase "stilted and banal" j'ai cru - à tort - qu'on pouvait parfois lui donner le sens de « manque d'originalité » 
et donc... _banal/d'usage/convenu. 

_Je n'aime pas trop _guindées/empruntées_ dans ce contexte, et guère plus _affectées. _


> Obediently Tim hit the off button and turned to look out of the window. I didn't sense any hostility in him: as I say, he was just covering his shyness until he got the measure of me. Back in my flat we'd already had stilted conversations about his school and his teachers. English was his best subject, he said: he liked writing, and had just done an essay on family life. I didn't fancy asking exactly what he'd said. An easier area was football: he was obviously showing promise as a striker, and as a fan he'd transferred his affections from Chelsea to Arsenal.


 À part _artificielles_, que pensez-vus de _forcées? 
_


----------



## franc 91

Oui c'était justement ce que j'allais dire - la conversation était plutôt forcée - on s'est forcé de faire de la conversation au sujet de...(suggestion)


----------



## pointvirgule

_conversations embarrassées_ ? (Comme on a avec un adolescent qui ne se livre pas facilement.)
Comme moustic a déjà suggéré.


----------



## Hellowdy

J'aime assez la proposition de Lucky19 aussi. "Les conversations d'usage" rend un peu l'idée de small talk, de conversation forcée et je pense que c'est le sens de stilted dans ce contexte.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Je ne trouve pas_ guindé _ou _emprunté _le fait de parler de l'école et des professeurs.


En effet, mais ce n'est pas ça qui est guindé, mais leur _manière de communiquer_ !  Leur relations pas très personnelles, comme tu dis, font qu'ils ont du mal à se parler, de ça ou d'autre chose !  Ils sont mal à l'aise  (c'est pourquoi je dis 'empruntées', et pas 'traditionnelles, etc').
'Conversations d'usage, Hellowdy, passe bien, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sens de 'stilted'.


----------



## Nicomon

Bon d'accord, je me suis mal exprimée. Et t'as raison, j'ai aussi réalisé après coup que _traditionnelles/classiques/banales/convenues/d'usage, _qui correspondent aux sujets de la conversation plutôt qu'au ton, ne conviennent pas vraiment.

Par contre, il se peut que toi et moi n'ayons pas la même notion/conception du mot _emprunté,_ qui me fait penser à_ maniéré/guindé_.

Je n'associe simplement pas « _mal à l'aise _» à _emprunté_. Dans ce sens, je préfère _embarrassé/gêné/coincé, _qui ont tous déjà été suggérés. 
Mais si c'est vraiment ce que l'auteur a voulu dire, j'aurais mieux compris _awkward. 
_
Pour_ stilted - _dans ce contexte précis _- _je préfère _artificielles/forcées._ Sinon, îl me vient... *gauches. 
*


----------



## Itisi

salut Nicomon ! *

stilted (adj.)affected, artificial, awkward, bombastic, constrained, contrived, grandiloquent, high-flown, hokey, inflated, laboured, pedantic, pompous, pretentious, priggish, stiff, strained, turgid, unnatural, wooden*

Pourtant, 'stilted' veut dire 'guindé, justement' !  Moi aussi, j'aurais mieux compris qu'il dise 'awkward'...


----------



## Hellowdy

> 'Conversations d'usage, Hellowdy, passe bien, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sens de 'stilted'.



Je vais juste expliquer pourquoi je trouve que 'd'usage' rend plus ou moins le sens de stilted. Une partie de la définition de 'guindé' dit "qui a l'air contraint" et une des définitions 'd'usage' dit "bonnes manières que donne l'habitude du monde, pratique généralement reçue". Donc je trouve que 'd'usage' rend bien l'idée que c'est forcé, que c'est le genre de sujet dont on discuterait bien avec tout le monde et pas avec son fils qu'on vient de rencontrer et qu'une fois qu'on a épuisé ce genre de sujet, il faut commencer à entrer dans des matières plus personnelles. Derrière le mot d'usage se cache l'idée de bonnes manières et je vois un peu le même sens derrière guindé. 
Enfin voilà, c'est mon interprétation... (sans avoir lu le contexte, je précise!)


----------



## Lucky19

et des conversations "stéréotypées" ou "sans conviction" ?

Edit :

Nous avons discuté sans conviction sur les éternels/sempiternels sujets tournant autour de l'école....
Nous nous sommes lancés, presque mécaniquement, dans ces éternelles discussions au sujet de l'école...


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Pourtant, 'stilted' veut dire 'guindé, justement' ! Moi aussi, j'aurais mieux compris qu'il dise 'awkward'...


 Alors, on est d'accord. 

Je connaissais la définition usuelle de _stilted_. Mais dans le contexte, il me semble que les équivalents français ne marchent pas.

*Edit : *@ Hellowdy. Pour ce qui est du contexte... j'ai mis un lien au post #14, et un extrait un peu plus long au #18. 
C'est la suite (_an easier area was football_) qui m'a fait penser à _forcées _ou _gauches (awkward). 
_Je comprends qu'au début, la conversation était *gauche/gênée/forcée/artificielle*... puis qu'elle est devenue plus facile. 

Ou alors on rend "stilted" par* conventionnelle *ou un équivalent de « qui manque d'originalité »... et là, je reviens à *banale. 

*Cela dit, je crois qu'il est plus que temps de rendre mon tablier. Je ne trouve pas la réponse idéale.


----------



## Itisi

Hellowdy said:


> 'd'usage' rend bien l'idée que c'est forcé, que c'est le genre de sujet dont on discuterait bien avec tout le monde et pas avec son fils qu'on vient de rencontrer et qu'une fois qu'on a épuisé ce genre de sujet, il faut commencer à entrer dans des matières plus personnelles.


  Comme j'essayais de le dire à #22, 'stilted' ne qualifie pas les _sujets_ de leur conversation, mais son _ton_, qui est guindé ou artificiel (comme l'a suggéré moustic), ou emprunté ('qui manque d'aisance, de naturel, embarrassé (comme l'a suggéré pointvirgule), gauche).   Comme ça, on s'en tient à ce que dit le texte !


----------



## pointvirgule

Toujours à la recherche du mot juste... _conversations contraintes_ ? [« Qui manque de naturel » (Trésor)]


----------



## Itisi

pointvirgule said:


> Toujours à la recherche du mot juste... _conversations contraintes_ ? [« Qui manque de naturel » (Trésor)]


Avec ('forcées' ou) 'contraintes', est-ce qu'on risquerait de comprendre qu'il y avait une obligation à avoir ces conversations ?  (Je ne sais pas si ma question est très claire...Je veux dire est-ce qu'on pourrait faire un contresens.)


----------



## pointvirgule

Itisi said:


> Avec ('forcées' ou) 'contraintes', est-ce qu'on risquerait de comprendre qu'il y avait une obligation à avoir ces conversations ?  (Je ne sais pas si ma question est très claire...Je veux dire est-ce qu'on pourrait faire un contresens.)


C'est le problème... le lecteur est toujours susceptible de mécomprendre s'il ne connaît pas bien le sens – et tous les sens – des mots qu'il rencontre. Eh.

Bonyenne, est pas facile, celle-là.


----------



## Nicomon

Ta question est claire Itisi, et il n'est pas faux que les deux sens pourraient être compris. Alors, dans la catégorie synonymes nous avons sous _contraint _:





> Obligé— forcé, involontaire.
> Embarrassé— crispé, embarrassé, forcé, gauche, gêné, mal à l’aise.


 J'aime assez _crispées_. Et si j'osais je dirais... _constipées. _ On va y arriver !

*Edit *: je n'avais pas lu le dernier post de pv. Non... est pas facile, câline.


----------



## pointvirgule

Alors on va au plus petit dénominateur commun : _conversations gênées_ et on passe à un autre appel ?


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Alors on va au plus petit dénominateur commun : _conversations gênées_ et on passe à un autre appel ?


 J'étais pourtant assez fière de mes « _gauches_ » et/ou « _constipées_ »    Mais oui, je pense que _gênées _ferait l'affaire.

Passons à l'appel suivant.


----------



## SydneyBox

Great discussion. Oddly enough,  "gauche" (awkward,clumsy) nearly captures the meaning in English


----------



## Quantz

malaisées


----------

